# New Car



## Shad123 (Feb 15, 2019)

If you are unhappy about your car and need a new car and you dont have money ???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ummm.. Work for the money??


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Shad123 said:


> If you are unhappy about your car and need a new car and you dont have money ???


Go to a nice neighborhood and steal a car you like. Be happy, just don't get caught.

Go to a bad neighborhood and let your car be stolen. Make sure you have ample insurance coverage.

Work hard and smart at multiple jobs to earn money to buy the car you want.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Go to a nice neighborhood and steal a car you like. Be happy, just don't get caught.
> 
> Go to a bad neighborhood and let your car be stolen. Make sure you have ample insurance coverage.
> 
> Work hard and smart at multiple jobs to earn money to buy the car you want.


He's trying to sell cars on here. Reported.

Couldn't you tell by his stellar sales pitch? -o::biggrin:


----------

